# SOLD: Betta Barracks System SOLD



## animagusbc

I have a Betta Barrack Drip System that was designed by Marianne at BCBetta. Great Set-Up for someone that is really getting into Bettas and you won't find this system anywhere. Complete as shown. $400.00. This is a fairly large system so you will need a truck to transport it.

System is currently (SOLD)


----------



## animagusbc

Measurements on the Barracks Systems is 74" L X 55" H x 11" D. These measurements are approximate.


----------



## acorn412

neat set up


----------



## chaloupa

how many tanks are there? Is it easy to catch fish out of? Just asking as I am a retailer that has a HUGE love of betta's and keeping them in better water than cups......looks like a nice enough display too........


----------



## animagusbc

There are close to 100 Beanie Cases. This is not a freestanding unit though and will have to be tweeked to make it so.


----------



## animagusbc

Barracks have now been sold!!!


----------



## hgi

Awesome!, who ever bought it better post photos up when they have it running and stocked.


----------

